
How should we think about AI bias? - acganesh
http://thegradient.pub/ai-bias/
======
kaifeng
"In the end, algorithmic bias is a lot like climate change. It’s a massive,
decentralized threat, it’s trivially easy for anyone to contribute to, and
certain large companies have a lot to lose if we clamped down on it. But
disaster awaits if we fail to address it soon, and conceptualizing bias, like
doing climate science, is necessary but not sufficient."

The problem is capitalism itself. There's no way we are going to be able to
solve this problem without some really big changes in thinking.

